
Racial discrepancies in police shootings - triple_negative
http://obsessionwithregression.blogspot.com/2016/01/racial-discrepancies-in-police-shootings.html
======
iconjack
> To be clear: most people shot by police are armed and are attacking.

Most police reports say the victim is attacking, but they've been caught lying
time after time (usually with no repercussions). Talking about all these
statistics to even one significant digit seems suspect.

------
olliej
These don't seem to be controlling their numbers for actual proportion.
They're comparing direct %s without considering the higher proportion of white
Americans. If there were no bias then the %s shown should match the relative
population sizes.

~~~
triple_negative
The point is that black + Hispanic Americans are more likely to be unarmed
when shot. That has nothing to do with the proportion of Americans who are
white.

